# Steve Delaney



## garry king (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve was ex UK then New Zealand on Union Steam Ship co. I last heard he sat his mates ticket passed and moved to serve on Australian vessels. Would love to hear if anyone knows of his where abouts. I was talking of the 60s. Garry King.


----------



## Sharkie Price (Dec 10, 2008)

garry king said:


> Steve was ex UK then New Zealand on Union Steam Ship co. I last heard he sat his mates ticket passed and moved to serve on Australian vessels. Would love to hear if anyone knows of his where abouts. I was talking of the 60s. Garry King.


Gidday Gary. Yeah we knew steve Delaney, he was my watch mate in
the waihemo in 1963, along with you. He started studying for his mates ticket and was using my study books, because I was doing a correspondence course from the nautical school in wellington at the time. I knew that he was in the Ozzie National line first and then went to B.H.P. line. Anybody have any news of him I would be interested also. Steve was from London but moved down to the Forest of dean in Gloucestershire with his mother and they lived near Simmonds Yat. Any news Sharkie Price @ Kev Price


----------

